
How To Quit Your Job - bhalp1
https://dev.to/emmawedekind/how-to-quit-your-job-on3
======
gbtw
Don't give too much notice. My contract had rachet in that ratchets up more
months the longer you are at job. Instead of the 1 month notice that is normal
in the Netherlands I had to give two. I was already burning out / unmotivated
and that was reason to leave. Having to work on dead end projects instead of
what you were working on for last 2 months was terrible.

